# Specialized Tarmac v. Allez v. Cervelo R2



## DylanD (Aug 24, 2014)

Okay, I'm pretty overwhelmed with choice, and I need some help. Please bear with me, there's lots of background! 
I'm a younger guy from Southern California who has been riding recreationally for a few years. I currently ride a steel Surly Cross-Check (~25lbs), set up for road riding. I put in about 200 miles/week, and _particularly _enjoy climbing. I actually _love _climbing. 
In the fall, I will be starting at the University of California, Santa Cruz. The University sits smack dab in the middle of some major hill country, and has a student racing team. I've never competed in a race before, but I've always wanted to.
Now. The bikes. 

2014 SPECIALIZED TARMAC SPORT: 
My LBS is prepared to offer me rather a good deal on last year's 2014 Tarmac Sport SL4. The MSRP was $2,100. They were selling it for $1,950. Now, with the 2015 models coming, they're letting it go for just $1,650. Just a couple quickie facts: The frame is 8r carbon, the wheels are rather junky Axis jobs, FSA crankset, Shimano 105 10-speed setup. At this point, for me, it's a good, light, stiff and eminently upgradable bike. More of a tool for racing, than anything else.

SPECIALIZED ALLEZ:
My relationship with the Allez is complicated. Whilst I was buying my go-anywhere, do-anything cyclocross bike, and proudly pedaling around shouting "STEEL IS REAL", a pal of mine bought the absolute _cheapest _Allez model. Nowadays, though, we've both grown into full-on roadies, and I gotta say- I'm rather envious of his ride. My obsession ramped up a notch when I read AverageCyclist's review of his new Smartweld Allez. I watched a rather lengthy video, and found myself sufficiently convinced that Smartweld is actually rather a huge leap forward in Aluminum frame production. 
I was lucky enough to secure an Allez Comp Race model at a Specialized Demo event and put it through a pretty comprehensive test ride. From the first block of the ride, it just felt like... Whoa. THIS is awesome. It felt like no other aluminum bike I had tested, not even the cheaper (and not Smartweld-ed) Allez. Full disclosure, it was the first bike I'd ever ridden with carbon wheels. In any case, the feelings I got on that ride haven't left me, and I'm wondering if that's maybe a good sign. I don't recall being that WOWed by the Tarmac. 
The spec is also awesome. Full 11-speed 105, and this awesome new crankset by Turn, a company owned by Praxis, and based in Santa Cruz! The wheels are also carbon, Roval CL 40s, which by themselves (under the CLX designation) run $2,200, and are way nicer than I could afford to spec on a custom build. The final price the bike shop quoted me was $2,750. Which. Is a lot, for me. Probably too much to swing. I'm in love, but it is a full $1,000 more than the Tarmac. 

Cervelo R2:
I've always rather admired Cervelo. I always saw their name plastered across the gleaming carbon steeds lent up against the more expensive coffee shops in town, and was always given this feeling of just. Yeah. That's awesome. The brand just had this air of exclusivity about it. Up until the release of their new base-model R2, Cervelo has been pretty much entirely out of my reach. The new model is $2,500, Shimano 105, 11-speed, and shares it's frame with the R3. It's the bike I know the least about, as it's so new. I haven't test ridden it, and can't find reviews from anyone who has. 

So. It comes down to three. 
The sensibly-priced and functional tool, the somewhat-practical dream ride, and the mysterious and exclusive steed.
Help me, please. Any opinions, any insight on what sort of questions I should be asking myself, or psychoanalysis of my brand marketing-infected mind would be amply appreciated.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

From your write up, sounds like the allez is your bike if you can afford it


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

OP, I definitely hear what you are saying about the Cervelo, it was on my short list as well, although I was more interested in the S3 (out of my price range). I also flirted with the idea of getting a Roubaix (and still might based on future test rides), but I have likely settled on the Allez Expert. As a bigger guy (6'2", ~227), the idea of an aluminum frame bike in the NYC area is very appealing. Add in the amazingly well-received new Ultegra 11 speed gruppo and more than adequate Fulcrum S5 wheels, it's hard to walk away from, especially at the price.

What groupset does that Comp Race come with? Even with a discount on the Expert, that extra money for the Comp Race and those wheels may be too much to turn down.


----------



## DylanD (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a feeling you might be right.


----------



## DylanD (Aug 24, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> OP, I definitely hear what you are saying about the Cervelo, it was on my short list as well, although I was more interested in the S3 (out of my price range). I also flirted with the idea of getting a Roubaix (and still might based on future test rides), but I have likely settled on the Allez Expert. As a bigger guy (6'2", ~227), the idea of an aluminum frame bike in the NYC area is very appealing. Add in the amazingly well-received new Ultegra 11 speed gruppo and more than adequate Fulcrum S5 wheels, it's hard to walk away from, especially at the price.
> 
> What groupset does that Comp Race come with? Even with a discount on the Expert, that extra money for the Comp Race and those wheels may be too much to turn down.


Well, part of the reason I fell in love with the Allez was that it was built EXACTLY as I would have built it myself. The Allez Comp Race is a new model for this year, so it's not up on their website yet. It came with a Shimano 105 5800 (11-speed) group. The thing that was interesting was the crankset, by Turn/Praxis Works. As I mentioned, they're a Santa Cruz-based company, so that's just sort of "nice" because that's where I'm going to be living for the next few years. That being said, more practically, I have heard that they're just damn good chainrings. They're the only Cold-Forged chainrings on the market besides Shimano Dura-Ace, a process that leaves the rings smoother, straighter, and more balanced than standard CNC-machined rings. 

The wheels were also pretty slick. I've always been sort of "whatever" about Specialized's in-house wheel brand, Roval, but these wheels felt awesome. Again, like I mentioned, under the CLX 40 name (i think the X means they have ceramic bearings, instead of steel), they run $2,200 by themselves.


----------



## DylanD (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel as though I should also mention, the paint was rather cool. They let me test ride the bike for around an hour, but unfortunately I caught a flat about 20 mins into the ride! Luckily, I flatted about a block from my house, so I was able to quickly get back moving, and took the opportunity to snap this pic: 







The logo is a little huge and pronounced, but I still really like the black/white color combo. I've got a black/white bike now, and finding black or white upgrades is super easy, so it's got a really clean, cohesive look. 
It also actually doesn't say Allez anywhere on it!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm thinking that, if after a few races, the bug bites hard, you're going to be putting more than a grand in upgrades into the Tarmac over the next 2-3 years. Looking at the specs on the Cervelo, it has a Gossamer compact crank. You and only you know whether you can race a standard or a 52/36, but you can only go 52/36 on rings without swapping out the whole crank, if a compact won't cut it. Praxis rings will go about $200 for the pair. The RS10 wheels are somewhat better than the Axis on the Tarmac, but they are still entry level.

If you can swing the Allez, that's where I'd go if I were in your place. The wheels are a great find on a bike in that price range. Just remember, your education comes first.


----------



## DylanD (Aug 24, 2014)

mpre53 said:


> I'm thinking that, if after a few races, the bug bites hard, you're going to be putting more than a grand in upgrades into the Tarmac over the next 2-3 years. Looking at the specs on the Cervelo, it has a Gossamer compact crank. You and only you know whether you can race a standard or a 52/36, but you can only go 52/36 on rings without swapping out the whole crank, if a compact won't cut it. Praxis rings will go about $200 for the pair. The RS10 wheels are somewhat better than the Axis on the Tarmac, but they are still entry level.
> 
> If you can swing the Allez, that's where I'd go if I were in your place. The wheels are a great find on a bike in that price range. Just remember, your education comes first.


Sir, that's some really helpful stuff. I'll definitely be taking your words into heavy consideration. Thanks a lot.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I didn't bother to read most of it.

Don't buy anything now. Join the club when you get there. If they have a hookup and you're finding this is a style of riding you'd like to pursue, get whatever bike you have a deal on. If not, you can still buy something from your list.

You're going to chew any bike you compete on. Keep that in mind when you budget.

Bear in mind that you're also going to be on top of some awesome mountain bike trails and there's a pretty well-attended cyclocross series in the area too. So before you blow your was, you might want to check out some of that stuff as well.


----------



## DylanD (Aug 24, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I didn't bother to read most of it.
> 
> Don't buy anything now. Join the club when you get there. If they have a hookup and you're finding this is a style of riding you'd like to pursue, get whatever bike you have a deal on. If not, you can still buy something from your list.
> 
> ...


That's some really reasonable advice. I hear what you're saying, I've had that concern, about chewing up equipment, as well. I think your suggestion to wait until I'm up there is definitely a sound one, and one I'm going to adhere to. I think the excitement about how fun the racing team looks has placed an unnecessary sense of urgency on the whole thing. You're right, I should take a little bit of a step back for a sec. Thanks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Let us know how it goes.

Road racing's not something that's clicked for me. But i have a lot of fun racing my mountain bike. They're all pretty exciting.


----------

